# have you ever been attacked or bitten on the job?



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Had one bite my hand and it hurt like hell for a day or so. Great customers so I didn't want to ruin that relationship. Police had to get involved in order for my hand to get treated but told them to drop the issue.


----------



## hawkthraen (Nov 2, 2015)

we have done a couple service calls for this guy and he doesnt like to pay his bill and disputes it every time. it seems like this was the straw that broke the camels back though.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

If anyone shot at my gsd they'd have a really bad time. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Had a moose block the road and just stood the way, he then came around to the the drivers side window and gave me the evil eye before stomping off into the woods.
No one got bit.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

That would have hurt.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Once had a guy go Mike Tyson on me and bite my ear in a scuffle that occurred after work.....in a bar.......does that count???


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

If he had time to run to truck and grab firearm, aim and shoot, he had time to just hop in the truck without shooting. If he would have been carrying the weapon and felt he needed to use it, I feel the warning shot would be more justified.


----------



## minichopper6hp (Apr 19, 2014)

Would be the last thing they charged at.


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

I was bitten by a German Shepard once when I did tree work. Was dumping a load of chips from the bucket truck and had one attack me. He bit my leg and treed me up the truck ladder and I had to give him a boot to the beak when he came in for another bite. He ran off after that.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I pack a tool bag chew toy to fight the urge to bite irrational customers.....~C(woof)S~


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I was attacked and cornered in a bedroom once. My coworker was standing in the doorway and said she would have done me right in front of him had I not dashed across the bed.. I told her I had to run for parts... Left my coworker standing there with his mouth hanging open.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Got attacked two nights ago by a white tailed deer(buck). I figure $4000 to $5000. So the bite will come when I pony up the $1000 deduct.


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

Bear and a mountain lion 
But I was working on a zoo does that count


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

_mmmmm__* sparky!*_, melts in yer mouth, not in yer hand.....:laughing:~CS~:jester:


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

I've seen bears but never been attacked by one. I have been threatened by a crazy meth head (I'm assuming, he was a druggie of some kind) with a baseball bat and another druggie with nothing in his hands. I keep a 4oz can of very strong pepper spray, I have a knife on my belt, I have a duct knife in my tool bag, and I have two guns in my work truck.

If dogs were to charge at me I'll try the pepper spray cause I don't wanna kill any animals. If the spray doesn't work (and it's not always going to work) I'll stab or shoot the dog.


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

Bring a squirrel in a cage = no more problems with dogs :laughing:


----------



## Gnome (Dec 25, 2013)

Once by some sort of poodle cross. Didn't make it through my 8" leather hiking boot though. In my experience it's the little dogs, especially poodle crosses, that are the worst. They are quick and there owners never seem to think they will attack people. A guy with a bitey German Shepard or something will lock them up when service people are around.

Worst I've seen though is a guy I was working with got attacked by a Siamese cat. It jumped on his back and repeatedly raked his back while biting his head. Tore right through his old style service jacket. He needed dozens of stitches.


----------



## Bogart (Jul 20, 2015)

I always have dog treats in my van or truck at all times for just such encounters. I ended up working on a Reno job for a lady who had pad 15k for one of those pro trained guard dogs and this dog would not bite anyone...he would corner you and not let you leave...well after a couple of treats every hour or so that vicious guard dog was nothing more than a pup.

Treats work wonders with gaining the trust of animals.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

They do, we always carry biscuits 

~CS~


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I had a couple of very big Rotties come running up to me at once. I didn't know them at all and knew not to let them smell fear.
I said " whose a good boy" they stopped and walked over and rubbed themselves against me like a couple of cats.
I started patting them on their sides and they ended up on their backs wanting a belly rub. One of them was so happy he was pissing all over himself.
I think they were a bit lonely. 
Oh heck, maybe I was too.

I also had a little dog come up and steal parts of a fixture I was putting together. I didn't know it at the time but when I needed them, the owner said to check the dog bed. Sure enough, the missing hardware bag was there.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Always have Biscuits ready and offer them with your weak hand.:laughing:


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

once when lifting a live line (to sub panel in garage) owner pulled it off when backing a trailer along the garage 
i was going to cap it off until we could shut off the breaker
the neighbours dobie grabbed me and i gave him a little jolt with the live line

that earned his respect immediately!

normally i carry doggy treats also (its a lot easier to have then as friends)


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> I pack a tool bag chew toy to fight the urge to bite irrational customers.....~C(woof)S~



:lol::lol: That was a good one :laughing:


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Black Dog said:


> Always have Biscuits ready and *offer them with your weak hand*.:laughing:


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

gnuuser said:


> normally i carry doggy treats also (its a lot easier to have then as friends)


So do we

Always a winner when_ rin tin tubby_ trots on out.....:laughing:~CS~:thumbup:


----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

I was bitten once. Had a giant Chocolate Lab run at me from the neighbor's house. I didn't even see it coming. Hit me like a linebacker and slammed me face first into the client's brick facade. The dog latched onto my right wrist and it bled like hell. Fortunately, it was colder out and I had on a heavy Carhart coat where the sleeves were leather from the elbow down for protection. Cops were called, etc. The client was pissed because she'd had numerous problems with the neighbor's dogs. The EMT said the leather on the coat saved me from having stitches. I had one canine incisor tooth bite right in the center of my right wrist. The dog was quarantined for 48 hours or some chit... Went back to work..

I, too, have my concealed carry. And if I'd had the opportunity I might have shot the dog. Maybe that makes me a bad person, but the whole thing was ridiculous. I remember pulling a screwdriver from my belt trying to stab the dog, which was harder than you'd think. The neighbor's kid ran over and drug the dog off me.


----------



## Oakey (Feb 16, 2009)

Wow I'm glad I'm not the only one...
Pulled into the driveway in front of an attached garage and the customer heard my van door close. Claims she thought it was her hubby and opened the garage and let the German Shepard out to greet me while I was standing in back of my van...never saw him. Thing latched onto my right arm not a thing I could do except scream until she got him off me. Yay stitches and a crap load of phone called begging me not to sue, I didn't that is after they stopped telling me I was partially at fault somehow.
It was amazing to me how strong these dogs really are and all the ones posted above, I cant imagine being chased and caught by a trained police dog.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok so, how many leg humpers do you walking dog treats attract .....? ~C:whistling2:S~


----------

